# Flash-Gun on a Spartus



## vintagesnaps (Jul 2, 2014)

The brown truck brought me a brown camera today, a Spartus Full Vue. Nice chunk of bakelite and metal, with the flash - or as the instruction book calls it, a Flash-Gun. And a bulb. 

Looking at the diagram of the flash in the instructions I thought, it looks like a flash light. Opening it up, that's about all it seems to be. No corrosion, two Ray-o-Vacs that at least came from KMart so they can't be too ancient but then again they were only 25 cents. 

It looks like I could actually use this one. I don't see why not...?? 



Of course the instructions do say things like - 

'DON'T unroll the spool of film to "see the picture." ' They had to tell people this?? 

'DON'T lay your camera about in the sand.' So no beach time this weekend.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:
			
		

> Of course the instructions do say things like -
> 
> 'DON'T unroll the spool of film to "see the picture." ' They had to tell people this??



I bought an older Nikon d-slr and the instruction book warned me, "*To avoid poking yourself in the eye with your thumb when composing or taking a photograph.*" Even shows a little diagram of some moron who is about to do that...

So...camera manual silliness crosses the eras.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 3, 2014)

Those Ful-Vues are odd looking little things. Seems like they might be fun.

Don't forget to read through your car's owner's manual. It's worth it for a good laugh.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's one from a newer manual, one from the Nikon D80 d-slr manual:

http://bti.cornell.edu/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Nikon_D80_Cameral_manual.pdf  ,page 17, adjusting the diopter:

2. Rotate the diopter adjustment control until the focus brackets are in sharp focus. When operating the diopter adjustment control with your eye to the viewfinder, be careful not to put your fingers or fingernails in your eye.

Another Nikon gem: "Do not place the camera strap around the neck of an infant." Who knew!!!!


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2014)

"Please to put eyeball in viewfinder," said a manual I once had.


----------

